# Dubia roaches?



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

I was wondering if it would be worth swapping to roaches?

The crickets chirp, which keeps me awake... And even if we keep them downstairs you can hear them at night.

I have to admit I'm happier touching a cricket, but not with the noise.

Would it be worth swapping? And would the T's mind eating them?

Call
xXx


----------



## pecks (Dec 29, 2007)

I like roaches, and do use them as feeders. Draw back to some sp is that nymphs burrow, so not always easy to tell if they have been eaten.My big T`s love them and they are quite easy to culture, you also get a range of sizes.Personally i like the sound of crickets, even the bulk standard one every herp keeper has behind the fridge!


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

What about when you wake up with one on the pillow next to your face? D:
Or when you look up at the kitchen light to see them running along inside the light fitting? 
Or or when you can hear the evil little thing, yet it evades you for months, and you finally find it in the bottom of your drink.... After you have finished drinking <.<


----------



## pecks (Dec 29, 2007)

got to take the rough with the smooth!


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

Heh XD Not sure if id prefer to wake up with a roach by me or not...


----------



## pecks (Dec 29, 2007)

From memory i think that would be a more pleasent exerience then some women ive woken up next two lol, no offence ladies im sure youve all been in that situation!. Were is the worst place or time you have had an unwanted big black cricket turn up?


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

Probably on the bed -nods- Although nearly drin... No wait o.o
When John threw one on me in front of someone I liked <.< I screamed and acted like a complete girl D:

Soo.... Personally would you go roaches or crickets?


----------



## pecks (Dec 29, 2007)

:lol2:I woke up one night and saw one sitting at the edge of the quilt, right by my partners clevage!!So what do you do? Grab it? and she wakes up at the same time and you get greif for messing about while she is asleep or as i did, spend 30 mins with a drinking straw baited with bananna, trying to entice the little f:censor:r away, Got to admire them we sentence enuogh to death!!!


----------



## Roysy (Jun 9, 2007)

*Dubia roaches*

Easy to raise once a colony has got started, I have toooo many!!!!!
Trouble is my lizards are getting bored of them.
Roy:hmm:


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

Hmm... I think I may stick with crickets in that case XD I don't mind being over run when they breed, but roaches scare me <.<


----------



## Madmags (Feb 10, 2008)

*Dubia roaches*

I have just changed to roaches for my Basilisks and they seem to love them. They appear to get fuller quicker with these and i think its the higher meat to shell ratio.
I thought i would hate these more than crickets but i dont. No fear of being bitten, they dont jump. cant climb and are easy to harvest. If you put them in a container in the viv they cant get out and the reptiles can help themselves when ready. I think there fantastic.


----------



## lola (Dec 11, 2007)

I was told about these yesterday and how easy they are to breed, got me thinking coz my cricket & locust bill is growing.....

Hope you don't mind me asking some questions too....

Can they be fed as a staple diet to my beardie, agamas and geckos? 

Are different types of roach available and if so which are best?

How easy are they to keep and breed - how do you do it??!!


----------



## peter Andersen (Feb 17, 2008)

Dubia is really easy to keep i got 10000 and with no lit on and i have n
ever had any escape, so if you want a culture send me a pm and we will fix you up: victory:

Regards
Peter


----------



## lola (Dec 11, 2007)

:blush:...... got 100 off ebay just recently & they're in their tub now... hope they start breeding quick I need to reduce this feeding bill:lol2:

10000.... crikey!!! would need a room to themselves!!!


----------



## tore676 (Feb 26, 2008)

Ebay is a good idea for these i almost got some yesterday from the worm man website but it was almost a dollar a roach. and of course i can't find any


----------



## peter Andersen (Feb 17, 2008)

WOW a dollar each i sell them for 30cents for adults


----------



## andie (Sep 23, 2007)

I got mine from here, they breed a lot slower than lobsters but are so much easier to keep.

BLAPTICA DUBIA COCKROACHES LIVE FOOD COCKROACH LIVEFOOD on eBay, also, Spiders Insects, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 20-Mar-08 12:15:10 GMT)


----------



## lola (Dec 11, 2007)

that's where mine came from, plus some red runners


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

I got 100 from a guy on diff website , most were adult females and ive already got loads of babies £25 inc p&p bargan!!


----------



## andie (Sep 23, 2007)

The prices of dubias seem to vary a lot, but they are getting harder to find, i am keeping hold of all mine ( he says rubbing his hands )


----------



## Rico (Jan 5, 2007)

I bought mine off of Duzzie a member of this forum most of them are adults now so im hoping for babys in the not to distant future.


----------



## Fill (Nov 24, 2007)

rachy said:


> I got 100 from a guy on diff website , most were adult females and ive already got loads of babies £25 inc p&p bargan!!


Yeah I think I got mine from the same guy. :no1:


----------



## Reiyuu (Sep 21, 2007)

just bought myself a little colony of 30 for about a tenner. Hopeing to sculture some and let my leos have a treat! and the pacman frogs..


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

Turkistan roaches are quite good , they breed fast ans since the start of my colony 3 weeks ago I have only lost 2  .


----------

